# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Batmani eshte i vertete !!!

## JuliusB

Po po Batmani eshte i vertete, madje madje ai eshte Zoti yne Krijuesi yne ,cudiberesi , mrekulliberesi i Verteti dhe i Vetmi . Ai eshte koha dhe hapesira, Ai eshte gjithcka deri ne infinit. Ai eshte miresia dhe dashuria, luftuesi i se keqes dhe ruajtesi i se mires. Madje madje Ai as nuk e adhuron famen. Gjithe kete kohe Ai ka ndenjur i fshehur dhe ka krijuar zota te tjere si jehovai apo allahu ne menyre qe njerezit ta largonin mendjen nga Ai-i veteti. Une jam profeti i tij. Ai mu shfaq mua dhe me tha qe tere kete kohe kishte ndenjur i fshehur por kohet e fundit nje gazetar i quajtur Klark Kent kishte filluar te zbulonte pjese nga identiteti i tij dhe Ai (me ne fund) deshiron te jete i njohur nga ne, krijesat e tij. Per kete arsye Ai me beri mua profet. Duhet te me besoni. Madje Ai me dorezoi edhe disa libra me aventurat e Tij. Keta libra jane teper te vecante. Keta libra ruhen ne nje menyre qe Ai e quan dixhitale apo kompjuterike dhe ata shfaqen ne nje menyre te tille qe Ai i quan filma. Tani te krishtere dhe myslimane harrojini genjeshtrat qe keni besuar deri me tani dhe kthehuni tek Zoti i vertete. Mos me quani i cmendur . Un kam prova. Ndersa ju ateistat, ju kafshe te pavlera qe udhehiqeni nga arsyeja ,braktiseni kete te fundit dhe ndiqni Batmanin sepse do te shperbleheni e ai do te iu siguroje nje vend e do t iu ndertoje nje shtepi ne vendin e quajtur "XHEH-RAJSE". XHEH-RAJSA eshte deshira e fundit dhe destinacioni i fundit per besimtaret dhe te devotshmit e Batmanit prandaj besoni tek Ai. E nqs nuk besoni tek Ai, do te ndeshkoheni ne vendin e quajtur "FERR-NEM" e do te digjeni ne flaket e perjetshme.
Besoni o ju kafshe te harruara ,besoni tek Batmani. Une jam profeti dhe kam librat qe Ai i quan "CD" dhe permbajne ato qe Ai i quan "FILMA" . Besoni neqoftese doni te kurseheni. Paqja e Tij qofte me ju, mbreteria e Tij ardhte mbi toke dhe ilae ilallah bla bla blaaaaaa kabadum. Pra me nderoni mua dhe keni nderuar Ate -te vertetin e te madherishmin.

Ps. Ai ka vetem nje urdherese. Seksi femer duhet te veshi sa me pak rroba ne prani te seksit mashkull.

----------

hof (13-09-2013),Scion (13-09-2013),xfiles (07-10-2013)

----------


## Scion

> Po po Batmani eshte i vertete, madje madje ai eshte Zoti yne Krijuesi yne ,cudiberesi , mrekulliberesi i Verteti dhe i Vetmi . Ai eshte koha dhe hapesira, Ai eshte gjithcka deri ne infinit. Ai eshte miresia dhe dashuria, luftuesi i se keqes dhe ruajtesi i se mires. Madje madje Ai as nuk e adhuron famen. Gjithe kete kohe Ai ka ndenjur i fshehur dhe ka krijuar zota te tjere si jehovai apo allahu ne menyre qe njerezit ta largonin mendjen nga Ai-i veteti. Une jam profeti i tij. Ai mu shfaq mua dhe me tha qe tere kete kohe kishte ndenjur i fshehur por kohet e fundit nje gazetar i quajtur Klark Kent kishte filluar te zbulonte pjese nga identiteti i tij dhe Ai (me ne fund) deshiron te jete i njohur nga ne, krijesat e tij. Per kete arsye Ai me beri mua profet. Duhet te me besoni. Madje Ai me dorezoi edhe disa libra me aventurat e Tij. Keta libra jane teper te vecante. Keta libra ruhen ne nje menyre qe Ai e quan dixhitale apo kompjuterike dhe ata shfaqen ne nje menyre te tille qe Ai i quan filma. Tani te krishtere dhe myslimane harrojini genjeshtrat qe keni besuar deri me tani dhe kthehuni tek Zoti i vertete. Mos me quani i cmendur . Un kam prova. Ndersa ju ateistat, ju kafshe te pavlera qe udhehiqeni nga arsyeja ,braktiseni kete te fundit dhe ndiqni Batmanin sepse do te shperbleheni e ai do te iu siguroje nje vend e do t iu ndertoje nje shtepi ne vendin e quajtur "XHEH-RAJSE". XHEH-RAJSA eshte deshira e fundit dhe destinacioni i fundit per besimtaret dhe te devotshmit e Batmanit prandaj besoni tek Ai. E nqs nuk besoni tek Ai, do te ndeshkoheni ne vendin e quajtur "FERR-NEM" e do te digjeni ne flaket e perjetshme.
> Besoni o ju kafshe te harruara ,besoni tek Batmani. Une jam profeti dhe kam librat qe Ai i quan "CD" dhe permbajne ato qe Ai i quan "FILMA" . Besoni neqoftese doni te kurseheni. Paqja e Tij qofte me ju, mbreteria e Tij ardhte mbi toke dhe ilae ilallah bla bla blaaaaaa kabadum. Pra me nderoni mua dhe keni nderuar Ate -te vertetin e te madherishmin.
> 
> Ps. Ai ka vetem nje urdherese. Seksi femer duhet te veshi sa me pak rroba ne prani te seksit mashkull.


Fantastike  :buzeqeshje: 
C'te bej une qe besoj tek zoti "Monstra e Spagettive", Per kete kam dhe fakte! Bat-i yt mund ti rruj bishtin zotit tim.
Te pershendes

----------


## hof

Te gjith e dine se Perendia e vertete dhe e vetme eshte Spiderman! Ju mallkoj juve ndjeksit e Batmanit! Juve qe keni rene ne kurthin e ketij demoni te korruptuar qe do t'ju korrupoje edhe ju! Ju jeni mostra dhe ne te fese se vertete dhe te vetme do t'ju zhdukim nga faqja e botes. Perpara trimat e Spidermanit, pa lufte nuk ka shpetim. Juve qe thone se ndiqni Spiderman por nuk luftoni per te do pesoni me keq nga te paudhet e Batman! Do t'ju shkaterrojme, do t'ju presim, do t'ju c'farrosim, do t'ju bejme njemije e nji te keqija! Nuk do gjeni vrime ku te futeni, nuk do kete meshire per ju, te tere e keni mbrapa shpaten dhe nuk keni shpetim. Rrofte Spiderman dhe paqja e perhereshme qe ai sjell per te tere!

----------


## unreal

Me ndegjo populli im.Batman dhe Spiderman jan mashtrues.Zota te vertete jane Tom & Jerry.
Mos shkoni rruges se tyre se do te perfundoni ne humnere.Do te digjeni ne flake.

----------


## mesia4ever

Vellezer perse nuk po e futni trurin ne perdorim, bile per nje moment te shkurter, sa isha ne Kosove e kam njohur nje njeri qe ia donte te keqen vetes gjithmone me kryeneqesi, tani ai njeri shkon ne seanca te psikiatrise, me vjen keq per te, por do te me vinte edhe per ju keq po te ju shihja te perfundoni aty. A do te mbledhim mend ndonjehere o njerez, Perendia eshte i vertete nuk eshte 'zot i shpikur'. Te besosh se dikush te ka krijuar eshte shume e logjikshme.

Rush Rush...

----------


## hof

Spiderman nuk ka meshire per ju mosbesuesit e ndyre! Ju te gjithe do t'ju hane krimdat te gjalle. Do te pendoheni per keto mekate qe beni kundra Spidermanit por do te jete shume vone e do t'ju helmoje Pordha e Shenjte (peace be upon him)! Nje qe njoh une qe nuk beson ne Spiderman perfundoi ne rruge! Nuk dua t'ju shoh edhe juve te perfundoni keshtu, prandaj vini mend se ne hale do te vini. Pordha e Shenjte (peace be upon Him) as nuk harron e as nuk fal! Neve na ka krijuar Spiderman dhe jemi pergjithmone ne borxh te tij, c'fare lloj ndyresire nuk do krijuesin qe ju solli ne drite!




> Vellezer perse nuk po e futni trurin ne perdorim, bile per nje moment te shkurter, sa isha ne Kosove e kam njohur nje njeri qe ia donte te keqen vetes gjithmone me kryeneqesi, tani ai njeri shkon ne seanca te psikiatrise, me vjen keq per te, por do te me vinte edhe per ju keq po te ju shihja te perfundoni aty. A do te mbledhim mend ndonjehere o njerez, Perendia eshte i vertete nuk eshte 'zot i shpikur'. Te besosh se dikush te ka krijuar eshte shume e logjikshme.
> 
> Rush Rush...

----------


## Scion

> Vellezer perse nuk po e futni trurin ne perdorim, bile per nje moment te shkurter, sa isha ne Kosove e kam njohur nje njeri qe ia donte te keqen vetes gjithmone me kryeneqesi, tani ai njeri shkon ne seanca te psikiatrise, me vjen keq per te, por do te me vinte edhe per ju keq po te ju shihja te perfundoni aty. A do te mbledhim mend ndonjehere o njerez, Perendia eshte i vertete nuk eshte 'zot i shpikur'. *Te besosh se dikush te ka krijuar eshte shume e logjikshme.*
> 
> Rush Rush...


Mua me ka krijuar Zoti i Spagetive, sepse ti e the vete, eshte e llogjikshme te besosh se dikush te ka krijuar.  :pa dhembe: 
Ju te gjith qe besoni ne zoterat fallco do mbyteni ne Ferr te Makaronave perjetesisht.
Qafira

----------


## mesia4ever

Ska mbetur te debatoj me disa forumista ketu, kur te beheni serioze me qoni nje mesazh ne privat. 
Ty bile Scion ste ka hije te biesh ne kesi niveli. 

Naten e mire

----------


## Wordless

Kjo po që është temë ! Mjafton t'i lexosh titullin...! Shiko se si mblidhen "mizat ne mjaltë" duke i rrahur shpatullat njëri tjetrit  :pa dhembe:  O njerëz, mos e humbni rastin për t'u bërë ateistë se do jeni shumë mbreslënës, ka hyr dhe në modë.. sidomos këtu në forum.

p.s se desh harrova.... ai antari " Fishtani" është antarsuar vetëm për të shtypur butonin faleminderit antarit "Scion"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## JuliusB

> Ska mbetur te debatoj me disa forumista ketu, kur te beheni serioze me qoni nje mesazh ne privat. 
> Ty bile Scion ste ka hije te biesh ne kesi niveli. 
> 
> Naten e mire


Scion qe ta dish: Nese deshiron te "ngrihesh" nje nivel me "poshte" harroji sphagetit dhe batmanin...Ndersa per ty Mesia4ever neqoftese ti nuk e beson zotin tim pse duhet ta besoj une tendin  ?

----------


## JuliusB

> Kjo po që është temë ! Mjafton t'i lexosh titullin...! Shiko se si mblidhen "mizat ne mjaltë" duke i rrahur shpatullat njëri tjetrit  O njerëz, mos e humbni rastin për t'u bërë ateistë se do jeni shumë mbreslënës, ka hyr dhe në modë.. sidomos këtu në forum.
> 
> p.s se desh harrova.... ai antari " Fishtani" është antarsuar vetëm për të shtypur butonin faleminderit antarit "Scion"


I dashur i Pafjale (sa fjale qe paske). Shiko qellimi i kesaj teme nuk ishte te qenurit cool dhe ne mode, thjesht un po predikoj zotin tim dhe neqoftese ti nuk beson tek zoti im ateher shporruuuu...Une te denoj me djegje te perjetshme.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Scion qe ta dish: Nese deshiron te "ngrihesh" nje nivel me "poshte" harroji sphagetit dhe batmanin...Ndersa per ty Mesia4ever neqoftese ti nuk e beson zotin tim pse duhet ta besoj une tendin  ?


zoteri i nderuar Julius, Batmani eshte personash i filmave vizatimore... Eshte e kote te humbasim kohe ne forum me keto tema nese debatojme me kete logjike te femijes 10 vjecar. Te pershendes

----------


## hot_prinz

Supermeni o ma i forte se Batmeni.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## zANë

Qe te gjithe jan te vertet dhe te fort :me dylbi: ,por une besoj te Goku !
Vetem ai eshte krijues,vetem ai ka krijuar nje familje....per me teper nuk e ka diskriminuar gruan por ka mesuar dhe ate si te jete e fort dhe e fuqishme.
Ai nuk eshte egoist,shpeton boten dhe ndihmone dhe njerezit e tjeter si ti dalin zot vetes....Dhe ju qe mallkoni e vrsini,ska gje se pasi Goku ti merr 7 sferat e Dragoit njera nga tre deshirat eshte ti ngjall te vdekurit e pafajshem.... :Mos:

----------


## unreal

> zoteri i nderuar Julius, Batmani eshte personash i filmave vizatimore... Eshte e kote te humbasim kohe ne forum me keto tema nese debatojme me kete logjike te femijes 10 vjecar. Te pershendes


Zoti abrahamik eshte personazh i cmendurise njerzore.Perse per kete duhet te flasim me logjike kurse per zotat tjere jo?

----------


## Erald123

teme vertete interesante  :terroristi:

----------


## JuliusB

> zoteri i nderuar Julius, Batmani eshte personash i filmave vizatimore... Eshte e kote te humbasim kohe ne forum me keto tema nese debatojme me kete logjike te femijes 10 vjecar. Te pershendes


I nderuar zoti jezukrishtmesia logjika e zbatuar prej meje esht shume e bukur. Nderthur elemente 10-vjecareske me elemente te logjikes kristiane dhe myslimane. Perfundimi ? Nje kombinim i frikshem qe provon se Batmani eshte Zoti i Verteteeeeee.
Problemi eshte po asaj logjikes tende cti bejme ? A nuk eshte ajo njisoj me logjiken qe po perdor une ?

----------


## hot_prinz

> Qe te gjithe jan te vertet dhe te fort,por une besoj te Goku !
> Vetem ai eshte krijues,vetem ai ka krijuar nje familje....per me teper nuk e ka diskriminuar gruan por ka mesuar dhe ate si te jete e fort dhe e fuqishme.
> Ai nuk eshte egoist,shpeton boten dhe ndihmone dhe njerezit e tjeter si ti dalin zot vetes....Dhe ju qe mallkoni e vrsini,ska gje se pasi Goku ti merr 7 sferat e Dragoit njera nga tre deshirat eshte ti ngjall te vdekurit e pafajshem....


Zane, kete Gokun nuk e njoh, do ma prezantosh?  :kryqezohen:

----------


## zANë

> Zane, kete Gokun nuk e njoh, do ma prezantosh?


Vetem nese je njeri i mire me plotkuptimin e fjales,nuk dua qe Goku im te kete pengesa gjat rrugetimit te tije prej shpetimtari,lol
Dhe nese je vertet i mire ai do te mesoj edhe si ti menaxhosh dhe perdoresh energjit e tua,sepse secili kemi energji brenda vetes,por nuk dim ti perdorim aq sa duhet  :kryqezohen:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Vetem nese je njeri i mire me plotkuptimin e fjales,nuk dua qe Goku im te kete pengesa gjat rrugetimit te tije prej shpetimtari,lol
> Dhe nese je vertet i mire ai do te mesoj edhe si ti menaxhosh dhe perdoresh energjit e tua,sepse secili kemi energji brenda vetes,por nuk dim ti perdorim aq sa duhet


Ku ta di moj una, a jam njeri i mire.  :Mos: 
Una mendova qe Goku e di.  :kryqezohen:

----------

